# Smoking a VR Robusto in honor of Mr. Robiana



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure this is an 08 and aside from some burn issues, it smokes great and I am about an inch or so into it. Its a tasty one for sure. Lots of coffee and leather flavors in this and the "twang" is ever present.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pics


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gonna be missed. Might have to smoke one of his smokes tonight as well


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice touch on the second photo, love the Suns rays in it.


----------

